# Temporary home wanted for a year



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet natured cat for temporary adoption. | London, North London | Pets4Homes

Just seen this. Can anyone help?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, ive just emailed offering my help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Had a reply but Lucy the cat is uncomfortable with new cats, so maybe I am not the right person to help in this case.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazing of you to offer though CC - a year is a long time for someone to commit x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A year is a long time but I have been fostering this girl for many months and by the time she goes home it would be a year. xx

Also I still have purplesammy's cats with me, looks like this will end up being a year plus.


----------

